# Welchen Sattel empfehlt ihr?



## dieFluse (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin noch recht neu hier und daher sei mir verziehen, wenn ich einen Sattelthread übersehen habe 
Ich möchte gern mit meinem stinknormalen Bulls Zarena weitere Strecken fahren. Bin da grad am Ausprobieren.
Nun finde ich aber, dass der dazugehörende Sattel für mich nicht so wirklich geeignet ist.






Ich hätt gern einen dauerhaft bequemeren Sattel  Könnt ihr was vorschlagen? Was habt ihr bei längeren Strecken?

LG


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Januar 2012)

Schwierig zu beantworten weil jeder andere Vorlieben hat und auch andere Abstände der Sitzknochen 
Wühl dich am besten mal durch diesen Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=458173&highlight=sattel
Ansonsten glaub ich kaum dass dir die Mädels hier was anderes schreiben werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (17. Januar 2012)

...das stimmt! Greenhorn hat´s eigentlich schon geschrieben. Leider ist jeder Allerwerteste anders und es gibt keine wirkliche Empfehlung 
Was der eine als angenehm empfindet, ist für jemand anders undenkbar... 
Kleiner Tipp: Geh doch mal in einen gut sortierten Bikeladen. Die haben von ihren Sätteln (z.B. Fizik) oft sogenannte Probesättel, die man sich ausleihen und mal probieren bzw. testen kann. 
Das könnte ich dir zum Beispiel empfehlen


----------



## dieFluse (17. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Link  Da hab ich schon mal Einiges zu gucken!

Auf ein Ausleihen wäre ich nicht gekommen. Ich war schon am Überlegen ob man auch was kaufen kann und dann ggf. nach Probefahrt zurückgeben kann, falls es nicht passt.


----------

